# How to share a midi keyboard between two different hosts



## novicecomposer (May 21, 2019)

One program is a DAW and the other is a notation program such as Sibelius. It could be another DAW or any midi host program. How do I use a single midi keyboard across the two without fiddling the midi settings in the program every time I make a switch? Is it even possible?

Of course, I could buy another keyboard so each host has its dedicated keyboard assigned but my workspace is limited, plus I would need to reposition my body every time I switch between two keyboards. Not to mention extra money to purchase.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 21, 2019)

The easiest solution I can think of is an iConnectivity interface that supports two machines.

This is their smallest 2-host one, but they make bigger ones if you need more ins and outs:

https://www.iconnectivity.com/products/midi/mio2


----------



## YaniDee (May 21, 2019)

Is it on one machine or two? Mac or PC? Usb or standard midi connectors? If it's on one machine and the system recognizes it, it should work on any program if you set it as the default keyboard. (Some progs might take exclusive priority esp with usb keyboards, but most don't). I use an Axiom with standard midi ports going to a Usb 4 port hub, and I can switch from one program to another with no problem..


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 21, 2019)

Oh, I just assumed two machines. Yeah, if it's only one then it should just be automatic.


----------



## novicecomposer (May 21, 2019)

Just one machine. It's a PC thru USB. Are you sure they do an automatic switch? My experience was different; my DAW (reaper and cubase) and Sibelius compete each other to take an exclusive control. I need to manually set it as the default keyboard in the settings in each host when switching. When it's set in one host, the other host can't access it. My keyboard is Doepfer PK88 USB but it probably doesn't matter much. Thanks guys.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 21, 2019)

Does the Doepfer use a driver, or is it USB MIDI class-compliant?

If it's the latter, you should be able to route it to both programs. I'm not sure how on Windows - someone else here surely will - but I know you can.

And if I'm wrong, you can use the MIDI out instead of USB with any MIDI interface and it'll route it to both programs.


----------



## YaniDee (May 21, 2019)

I admit I had a similar problem when I used my (M-Audio) Axiom 25 with USB vs standard midi ports (it has both) If I started Cubase without the keyboard turned on, I had to close Cubase, turn on the keyboard and restart the program. When I used a standard midi cable through a Usb midi hub, that issue didn't happen. I can turn on the keyboard after Cubase, and it would be recognized and I can switch to different progs and have it function. The thing is , hardly any current kbs have standard midi ports (except the very expensive ones) these days


----------



## YaniDee (May 21, 2019)

Here is some info from the Cubase forum..it's basically is hit and miss, but in my experience, standard midi to usb hub works..

*Re: help needed using MIDI with multiple applications and Windows 10*
 Post  by *kostix* » Wed Mar 14, 2018 10:20 am

I think this entirely depends on the MIDI interface used. I have 3 different midi interfaces here, one is part of the maudio delta 1010 interface which is on the pci bus, another one is an maudio midisport 8x8 with USB, and a small 4 channel one "Midibox 4x4" also usb.. The Midibox exhibits this behaviour, the driver gets locked and no other app can use the particular port which i tried to open in 2 apps at once. However the other 2 interfaces seem to be more transparent and their driver does not lock the midi device to the first app which opened it.
Im a hardware/software developer myself, and this issue is actually an annoyance cause a single solution might not work on any available midi interface hehe.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 21, 2019)

We Mac users are spoiled, I guess. Core MIDI takes care of all that without intervention.


----------



## Illico (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi,
I'm looking for a solution to share my keyboard midi controller with two *applications *on windows, any ideas?
Here my setup:
USB M-Audio Oxygen61 MIDI controller connected to PC Windows with following applications:
- Cubase (to control VST instruments)
- OBS (with plugin for scene switching)
On Windows, controllers seems to be exclusive in applications...
Thanks


----------



## Illico (Sep 14, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Illico (Sep 15, 2021)

Ok so here my free solution for a different issue than the OP one, but quite similar...

_*How to share a MIDI keyboard between two differents applications on Windows ?*_

Install *loopMIDI*
Install _*MIDI-OX*_
loopMIDI: create two loopback MIDI ports named for example:
_OBS MIDI_​_Cubase MIDI_​
MIDI-OX Options Devices:
MIDI Inputs : _*Oxygen 61*_ (My Keyboard controller in USB)​MIDI Ouputs: _OBS MIDI_ and _Cubase MIDI_​Port Mapping : connect both _OBS MIDI_ and _Cubase MIDI_ to _*Oxygen 61*_​
OBS : select _OBS MIDI_ as input device
Cubase MIDI Port Setup : select _Cubase MIDI_ as input device

So now ONLY with my M-Audio Oxygen61, I can play and control my VST-Instruments on Cubase by using Keys/Controllers/Faders, and I can also control my OBS scene switcher with Pads

PS: It seems that Windows 10 now support a MIDI shared device, but drivers should be updated with this new feature...


----------

